# Tell me what you know about Gerber Ambulance



## strangerdude88 (Sep 3, 2010)

I just put an application with them for their Torrance station, I met their recruiter at emt school and decided to apply. What are the pros cons? I put my app in for McCormick but they are not hiring right now, bummer. Any one here work for Gerber?


----------



## Vanenix (Sep 7, 2010)

Competitive Ambulance Company. Pay is not good. (Salary is like Working in McDonalds)
Joan is strict in hiring people.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 8, 2010)

One con is its named after a baby food brand.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Sep 8, 2010)

firecoins said:


> One con is its named after a baby food brand.



Hahaha. awesome


----------



## fortsmithman (Sep 8, 2010)

firecoins said:


> One con is its named after a baby food brand.



As well Gerber makes some good knives.


----------

